# Fassend Live Event



## Menander (18. Dezember 2008)

Um den größtmöglichen Nutzen aus dem Live-Event zu ziehen bitte ich euch um eure Mithilfe. Sobald ihr irgendeine von den Aufgaben erfüllt, schreibt doch hier mit /loc rein wo ihr diese erfüllt habt.


*Gewaltige Oger-Tyrannen erschlagen* - 

*Trinkspuch (/toast) auf alle 22 Klassen ausbringen* - selbstklärend

*Trinkt in den Kneipen und Gelagehallen der Hauptstädte aus drei Bierkrüge*n - Gelagehalle 23,5/27; grinsender Schädel 8,8/23,6; Mark & Bein 17/19 (Destro)

*Prahlt (/boast) 20 verschiedenen toten feindlichen Spielern* - selbstklärend

*Trinkt Zwergen-Bierfässchen von durstigen Ogern, betrunkenen Gnoblar und explosiven Snotlingen leer* - droppen genauso wie alle Feuerwerke von Snotlingen, Gnoblars, Ogern und Spielern im ORvR.

*Explosive Snotlinge erschlagen* - findet man in der Nähe von PQs, Kapitellagern und sonst irgentwo in der gegend. Sind leider immer nur wenige und ziehmlich verstreut.

*Durstige Oger erschlagen* - findet man in so ner Art von Lagern. Die sind ähnlich wie die Hexennachtkessel in der Welt verteilt. Dort sind meistens jeweils 3 Oger & Gnoblars. Ca 4min respawn

*Betrunkene Gnoblars erschlagen* - findet man in so ner Art von Lagern. Die sind ähnlich wie die Hexennachtkessel in der Welt verteilt. Dort sind meistens jeweils 3 Oger & Gnoblars. Ca 4min respawn

*Fasslager entleert* - Findet man bei den Ogern & Gnoblars, man kann diese anklicken wenn die umstehenden Oger und Gnoblars tot sind.


*Feuert 10 einfache Feuerwerke ab* - droppen genauso wie Zwergen-Bierfässchen von Snotlingen, Gnoblars, Ogern und Spielern im ORvR.

*Feuert 5 beeindruckende Feuerwerke ab* - droppen genauso wie Zwergen-Bierfässchen von Snotlingen, Gnoblars, Ogern und Spielern im ORvR.

*Feuert ein prächtiges Feuerwerk ab* - droppen genauso wie Zwergen-Bierfässchen von Snotlingen, Gnoblars, Ogern und Spielern im ORvR.

*Besiegt 20 feindliche Spieler* - selbstklärend

*Erledigt alle Fassend-Aufgaben* - Sebstklärend


----------



## heretik (18. Dezember 2008)

Größtmöglicher Nutzen, ist klar...

Leuten wie dir sollte man am besten die Möglichkeit geben den Event durch einfaches Markieren eines Kontrollkästchens abzuschließen, das wäre dann der größte Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor. Oder am besten nen Vertrag, dass du dich nicht mehr einloggen musst, deine Chars aber trotzdem jeden Tag nen Level und alle zwei Tage einen Reichsrang bekommen.

Spart einem die Mühe zu Spielen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. Dezember 2008)

...als ob es nicht nächstes Jahr zu selben Zeit nen buffed-guide zu Fassend geben wird, in dem genau das alles aufgelistet ist ;D


----------



## heretik (18. Dezember 2008)

Mag sein, aber zwei Stunden nach Start um ein Walkthrough betteln, damit man ja der erste mit den Belohnungen ist?


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. Dezember 2008)

Wieso nicht ? Spätestens in 3 Tagen rennt eh jeder mit Belohnung 1 und 2 rum, und Belohnung Nummer 3 wird auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...ist ja nicht wirklich so als wäre es nicht nachholbar...anders als bei Eisen & Stahl wird sich das ja jährlich wiederholen...


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber zwei Stunden nach Start um ein Walkthrough betteln, damit man ja der erste mit den Belohnungen ist?



Die Geilheit eines Menschen ist unerreichbar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast recht mit deiner Aussage...


----------



## Menander (18. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Größtmöglicher Nutzen, ist klar...
> 
> Leuten wie dir sollte man am besten die Möglichkeit geben den Event durch einfaches Markieren eines Kontrollkästchens abzuschließen, das wäre dann der größte Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor. Oder am besten nen Vertrag, dass du dich nicht mehr einloggen musst, deine Chars aber trotzdem jeden Tag nen Level und alle zwei Tage einen Reichsrang bekommen.
> 
> Spart einem die Mühe zu Spielen.



Ich kann mich noch an die zahllosen Thread nach dem Eisen & Stahl Event errinnern, wo einige sich beschwert haben, dass es schon vorbei sei und sie keine Chance hatten es abzuschließen. Ich will nicht mir das beste, sondern der Community damit n gefallen tun. Es gibt bestimmt einige, die nicht wie viele andere 24/7 online sein können. Und genau auf die Leute solls abzielen. Nicht ewig lange suchen müssen um dann am Ende doch nichts davon zu haben.
Also mach mich nicht an.


----------



## Tankemstein (18. Dezember 2008)

also für den standard casual spieler ist so eine übersicht sehr hilfreich und hat nicht im geringsten was mit "erster" zu tun.
und nicht jeder hat lust die eine hälfte dieses jahr und die andere nächstes jahr zu machen.

ich finde es peinlich, das einige leute, die evtl keinen sinn in einem post sehen, direkt mit sarkasmus oder beleidigungen kommen und so die threads vollmüllen.
andauernd muss man sich durch mehrere seiten durchkämpfen, in denen 50% der antworten überflüssig sind.

und es ist doch eine komische anwandlung, in jedem post immer nur das negative zu sehen und hervorzuheben...es gibt auch leute, die meinen, was sie schreiben. klingt blöd, ist aber so.


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Dezember 2008)

Tankemstein schrieb:


> ich finde es peinlich, das einige leute, die evtl keinen sinn in einem post sehen, direkt mit sarkasmus oder beleidigungen kommen und so die threads vollmüllen.
> andauernd muss man sich durch mehrere seiten durchkämpfen, in denen 50% der antworten überflüssig sind.
> 
> und es ist doch eine komische anwandlung, in jedem post immer nur das negative zu sehen und hervorzuheben...es gibt auch leute, die meinen, was sie schreiben. klingt blöd, ist aber so.



Absolut meine Meinung!


----------



## Lunafire (18. Dezember 2008)

Leider das "standart" Verhalten bei vielen Forum-Usern geworden, erstmal versuchen was negatives in das Topic reinzuinterpretieren.


----------



## Imzane (18. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Größtmöglicher Nutzen, ist klar...
> 
> Leuten wie dir sollte man am besten die Möglichkeit geben den Event durch einfaches Markieren eines Kontrollkästchens abzuschließen, das wäre dann der größte Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor. Oder am besten nen Vertrag, dass du dich nicht mehr einloggen musst, deine Chars aber trotzdem jeden Tag nen Level und alle zwei Tage einen Reichsrang bekommen.
> 
> Spart einem die Mühe zu Spielen.



Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Antwort die du hier im Forum geschrieben hast, bei der du dich nicht über irgendetwas aufregst oder beschwerst?


----------



## heretik (18. Dezember 2008)

Imzane schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Antwort die du hier im Forum geschrieben hast, bei der du dich nicht über irgendetwas aufregst oder beschwerst?



Das Forum hat ne Suchfunktion. Benutz die doch einfach wenn es dich so sehr interessiert.


----------



## Enos (18. Dezember 2008)

Gewaltige Oger-Tyrannen erschlagen
Durstige Oger erschlagen
Betrunkene Gnoblars erschlagen
Fasslager entleert


Wo Finde ich die Bzw das?


----------



## Menander (18. Dezember 2008)

Gewaltige Oger-Tyrannen sollen Helden im RvR sein, nahe Schlachtfeldzielen
Durstige Oger und betrunkene Gnoblars sind soweit ich weiß in jedem Kapitel vertreten und die Fasslager sind Fässer zu deren Füßen.
Aber genaues weiß ich auch noch nich.

Aber vllt findet sich ja jemand der es weiß, dann kann ich die Liste oben aktualisieren.


----------



## Piekza (18. Dezember 2008)

Für mich n klassischer Fall von:

Wer nützen will, der solls nützten, wer nicht, solls lassen....

Was beschwert ihr euch?

Oder vielleicht anders:

Die lachen über uns, und wir über die... auf welcher Seite stehst Du?

h.a.n.d Piekza


----------



## Icekiss (18. Dezember 2008)

Tankemstein schrieb:


> ich finde es peinlich, das einige leute, die evtl keinen sinn in einem post sehen, direkt mit sarkasmus oder beleidigungen kommen und so die threads vollmüllen.
> andauernd muss man sich durch mehrere seiten durchkämpfen, in denen 50% der antworten überflüssig sind.
> und es ist doch eine komische anwandlung, in jedem post immer nur das negative zu sehen und hervorzuheben...es gibt auch leute, die meinen, was sie schreiben. klingt blöd, ist aber so.


stimme Dir zu  - brauch nichts hinzufügen, denn es stimmt so.


----------



## Skullzigg (18. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte mal ne frage: weiss wer wo ich die  Snotlings finden kann ?


----------



## Fireleaf (18. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde interessieren wie man an den Rucksack kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja die Aufgaben sind ja mal wieder nix wirklich neues und eher im WoW Style, tja wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne frage: weiss wer wo ich die  Snotlings finden kann ?


Also die findest du in der Nähe von Lagern, z.B. Kap 18 Lager.
Steht auch in der Event-Beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (18. Dezember 2008)

*Snotlinge* findet man in der Nähe von PQs, Kapitellagern und sonst irgentwo in der gegend. Sind leider immer nur wenige und ziehmlich verstreut.

*Gnoblars, Oger* findet man in so ner Art von Lagern. Die sind ähnlich wie die Hexennachtkessel in der Welt verteilt. Dort sind meistens jeweils 3 Oger & Gnoblars. Ca 4min respawn.

*Fasslager* Findet man bei den Ogern & Gnoblars, man kann diese anklicken wenn die umstehenden Oger und Gnoblars tot sind.

*Zwergenbier-Fässchen* droppen genauso wie *alle Feuerwerke* von Snotlingen, Gnoblars, Ogern und Spielern im ORvR.

Die *Ogertyrannen *findet man in den ORvR Gebieten. Im T4 sind es lvl 38 Helden, ich nehme an für die niedrigeren tiers betragen die Level 8/18/28.
Ein Beispiel für ihren Fundort im 4 wäre die Chaoswüste, einfach vom Warcamp durch RvR Gebiet, an der südlichen Burge westlich vorbei, richtung Praag laufen. Auf dem Weg müssten 2 Stück spawnen, Augen aufhalten. Der Respawn ist meist gering, wenn ihr den 2. getötet habt steht der 1. meist wieder.

Den *Kampfbreu-Rucksack* (Bild) findet ihr als randomdrop bei Snotlingen, Gnoblars, Ogern (normal/Helden) und Spielern im ORvR. Sehr sehr geringe Dropchance, wobei die Heldenoger wohl die höchste haben.

Den *Kelch* findet ihr im T4 (zumindest auf Helmgart), in Drachenwacht. Wenn ihr vom Destrowarcamp herkommt und vor der großen Brücke steht, etwas rechts von ihr. Coords 27,38.

gruß, Square.

-------
Flame dich nicht ab, lern Argumentieren und Artikullieren.


----------



## Bomfur (19. Dezember 2008)

Für was brauch ich denn den Kelch ?


----------



## nithon (19. Dezember 2008)

Bomfur schrieb:


> Für was brauch ich denn den Kelch ?



Brauchen net, der gibt einfach nen 15 min Buff:
Doppelter Fassend Einfluss
+20% Dmg
+20% Heal
+20% AP-Regeneration


----------



## quero59 (19. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine kleine Zwischen-Frage: Verpasse ich was?
Bin zur Zeit zuhause offline wegen Providerwechsel.
Was ist die Belohnung für all das? Dieses Fass mit 15 Ports zur Hauptstadt ist doch sicher nicht alles, oder?


----------



## MadSquare (19. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt nen Titel, 1 grünen kelch (stufe1 einfluss belohnung), 1 blauen kelch (stufe2 einfluss belohnung), die aber beide keinen effekt oder stats haben, und eben das Fass/Kelch oder was das sein soll (evtl ne Mischung - quasi ein fass mit Henkel dran, aus dem man dann drinken kann), welches dich 15x zur Taverne in die Stadt portet.

Die Belohnung ist wohl Spaß, und ein Andenken an dieses Event. So wie man jedes Jahr Sylvester feiert.


----------



## BlackDragonE (19. Dezember 2008)

quero59 schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Zwischen-Frage: Verpasse ich was?
> Bin zur Zeit zuhause offline wegen Providerwechsel.
> Was ist die Belohnung für all das? Dieses Fass mit 15 Ports zur Hauptstadt ist doch sicher nicht alles, oder?




Undn Titel, der Fassvernichter oder so...

Allso net so spannend.. was aber nervt sind immer das Geprale/Prost im RvR da spamts alles weck xD


----------



## Hexenjeger (19. Dezember 2008)

hmmm...

mal hier gescheite fr4agen stellen (nicht nur rummekern wie auf der ersten seite-dafür solltet ihr in nen MECKER spam ordner gehen-)

brauch die cords für die oger lager im hochelfen und imperium kapitel 9 oder 8...

PS: der rucksack dropte bei mir nach dem 2ten expülosiven gnoblar in elyrion nahe der dunkelelfen pq ruinen rechts auf der karte

und für alle die probs mit den zuprosten haben ...einfach n makro schreiben ( "/boast") und alle lebendigen gegner und freunde sowie tote gegner dami9t an "broast"-en ...;-)  good luck ...mögen wir uns in ner taverne wieder sehn.. ;-)


----------



## Fireleaf (19. Dezember 2008)

Hexenjeger schrieb:


> hmmm...
> 
> mal hier gescheite fr4agen stellen (nicht nur rummekern wie auf der ersten seite-dafür solltet ihr in nen MECKER spam ordner gehen-)
> 
> ...



ich hab über 400 mobs von allen gekillt, kein drop dieses scheiss rucksacks. ich werd noch blöde hier -.-
gib ma coords von ellryion bitte


----------



## Twibble (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab gestern in einer Stunde den T4 Rucksack und den T3 Rucksack geholt (bin 31 und kann den T4 noch nicht benutzen). Hurr hurr!


----------



## Fireleaf (19. Dezember 2008)

Sind die Rucksäcke bop?


----------



## Twibble (19. Dezember 2008)

Nö, BoE.


----------



## Fireleaf (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja habs mim andern Char mal probiert, auch kein glück keine lust mehr. Das System will ihn mir
nicht gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab über 500 Kills, fast 200 Snotlings davon. Es soll halt nicht sein. Bin nun schon in Barak Var, oben Links auf der Karte bei so
zwergen am Meer. War auch schon Schattenländer und Ellryion... Naja was solls...


----------



## Zafric (19. Dezember 2008)

Bin schon länger auf Schicht und habe den Start vom Event verpasst und kann auch net von der Arbeit aus zoggen. Wie lange läuft das Event? Und ist es notwenig vom ersten Tag teilzunehmen, oder kann ich das auch gepflegt am Sonntag nachholen, wenn ich denn wieder daddeln kann?


----------



## Astravall (19. Dezember 2008)

Geht bis in den Januar rein ... kannst in der Zeit alle Quests machen die sind nicht an einen Tag gebunden.

MfG Michael


----------



## Bexx13 (19. Dezember 2008)

Danke an den TE für diesen Thread. Mir persönlich bringt er was, so muss ich nicht im G-chat oder TS fragen stellen, die andere schon tausend mal beantwortet haben!
*daumen hoch*

Bexx


----------



## Gramarye (20. Dezember 2008)

ist es dreist, wenn ich damit angebe so einen ultraseltenen bierrucksack habe? xD Gleich der zweite normale Oger hat bei mir einen gedroppt... xD


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ist es, wirf ihn am besten weg, nur so kann man dem "Tod durch Neid" entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llandaro (20. Dezember 2008)

Die Oger Tyrannen findet man leider nur im RVR
aber die Durstigen Oger und Betrunkenen Gnobler sind bei ÖQs hab die im Land der Trolle geklatscht da konnte ich von einem Spown punkt zum anderen laufen... da beide Punkte am verseuchten Hof sind... 

hab so auch sehr schnell alle Quests abgeschlossen...
leider erreicht man nicht den vollen Einfluss durch das  abschliesen der Quests... man muss also noch nebenher die Durstigen Oger und Gnobler umhauen... dann füllt sich der rest noch recht schnell...


----------



## Schambambel (20. Dezember 2008)

Den Bierkrug hab ich seit gestern aber Rucksack ist noch nie gedropt. Trotzdem ganz cooles Event, mir machts zumindest Spass.


----------



## ElricM (21. Dezember 2008)

Manche haben Glück, andere so wie ich halt bei der Sache wohl etwas Pech. Ich hab heute 4h lang Snotlinge, Oger und Gnoblar (schon die richtigen vom Event) gekloppt und leider kein Rucksack bis jetzt. Aber ich geb nicht auf nein, nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Geht ja noch lang genug das Event. 
Aber immerhin ist mein Einflussbalken, dadurch schon 3/4 voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (21. Dezember 2008)

Wie gehen die Quests wenn ich die übersicht öffen will

kommen nur so Fragezeichen und kein text oder sonstiges.


----------



## Marena_ (22. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread ist es wert ihn zu pushen


----------



## Mies (22. Dezember 2008)

Mies schrieb:


> Wie gehen die Quests wenn ich die übersicht öffen will
> 
> kommen nur so Fragezeichen und kein text oder sonstiges.



puz


----------



## Icekiss (23. Dezember 2008)

Hab nach ca. insgesamt 4 - 4 1/2 Stunden Snotlinge farmen den Rucksack oberhalb des Kriegslages im Kadrintal (Gharvisnsbund) erbeutet. Die Stelle ist nicht schlecht, da es nahe beieinanderliegend 2 Spots mit Snotlingen gibt.
Der Rucksack ist wirklich das beste beim Event - die Feuerwerke sehen z.T. (mit den besseren Raketen) ganz nett aus - aber insgesamt reisst einem die Aktion wirklich nicht vom Hocker.
*Die Aufgabenereleding ist im Prinzip doch überwiegend stumpfes Farmen und gerade das wollten doch die Entwickler nicht im Spiel haben.*


----------



## Bauernlümmel (23. Dezember 2008)

Icekiss schrieb:


> *Die Aufgabenereleding ist im Prinzip doch überwiegend stumpfes Farmen und gerade das wollten doch die Entwickler nicht im Spiel haben.*



Es wird ja auch niemand gezwungen, den Rucksack zu farmen, spielentscheidende Vorteile bringt er ja nicht. Abe rmal eben den Herold anqutschen und Belohnungen einsacken wär ja auch zu einfach. Und da es ja Leute gibt die den Rucksack "farmen" (so wie dich), wird das Prinzip ja angenommen.


----------



## Dab0 (23. Dezember 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch niemand gezwungen, den Rucksack zu farmen, spielentscheidende Vorteile bringt er ja nicht. Abe rmal eben den Herold anqutschen und Belohnungen einsacken wär ja auch zu einfach. Und da es ja Leute gibt die den Rucksack "farmen" (so wie dich), wird das Prinzip ja angenommen.


naja die aufgaben gehen ja , bis auf die 20 38++zu killenden und die 100 fässer, ich glaub als sie das festgelgt ham hatten die 100 fässer intus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toros (23. Dezember 2008)

Icekiss schrieb:


> Hab nach ca. insgesamt 4 - 4 1/2 Stunden Snotlinge farmen den Rucksack oberhalb des Kriegslages im Kadrintal (Gharvisnsbund) erbeutet. Die Stelle ist nicht schlecht, da es nahe beieinanderliegend 2 Spots mit Snotlingen gibt.
> Der Rucksack ist wirklich das beste beim Event - die Feuerwerke sehen z.T. (mit den besseren Raketen) ganz nett aus - aber insgesamt reisst einem die Aktion wirklich nicht vom Hocker.
> *Die Aufgabenereleding ist im Prinzip doch überwiegend stumpfes Farmen und gerade das wollten doch die Entwickler nicht im Spiel haben.*



Naja wenn es jeder ganz einfach bekommen könnte, dann wäre es doch auch nichts oder? Itemsammler wollen doch möglichst unique sein oder?
Und es wird ja wie schon gesagt keiner gezwungen das zu tun, denke aber es macht einigen auch Spass das zu farmen, denn man bekommt ja ne Belohnung dafür und sieht dann ein klein wenig stylischer aus.


----------



## siglo xx (23. Dezember 2008)

Bisher auch 550 Snotlinge und 100 Oger/Gnoblars erlegt - kein Drop. 8(


----------



## heretik (23. Dezember 2008)

Toros schrieb:


> denn man bekommt ja ne Belohnung dafür und sieht dann ein klein wenig stylischer aus.



Ungefähr so stylish wie Leute mit nem Bierdosenhut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Event... wer mag darf farmen, wer nicht mag lässt es sein und verpasst nix.


----------



## Toros (23. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ungefähr so stylish wie Leute mit nem Bierdosenhut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch der scheint ja manchem zu gefallen ;-)

Wichtig ist doch es gibt etwas dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige was ich will ist der Titel vom Event und da bin ich schon nahe drann ^^^Nur noch ein Haufen Bierfässer vernichten dann hat sich die Geschichte.


----------



## siglo xx (23. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir jemand mit einem T1-Rucksack bitte sagen an welchem Spot genau er ihn erfarmt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (24. Dezember 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Naja die Aufgaben sind ja mal wieder nix wirklich neues und eher im WoW Style, tja wems gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast es in deiner SIgantur ja schon so schön stehen... mimimi -.-'


----------



## Solace (25. Dezember 2008)

siglo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mit einem T1-Rucksack bitte sagen an welchem Spot genau er ihn erfarmt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt keinen festen Spot dafür - ist ein Randomdrop und kann grundsätzlich bei jedem Eventmob dropen. Die droprate ist halt entsprechend klein.


----------



## Gloti (5. Januar 2009)

Das kann nicht sein, das doofe Ding dropt nicht. Wie gering soll die Rate sein?! 0,01%? Bei welchen Mobs ist es bei euch gedropt? Spielt es vielleicht doch eine Rolle, wo man farmt, oder die Tageszeit? Hab nun alle Mobs je 100 mal gehauen, hab 80 Feuerwerke, 5 Doppelbocks und 100+ Bier getrunken. Mit anderen Worten... ich könnte kotzen (wegen dem vielen Bier).

GOA, oder Mythic, TUT WAS!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. Januar 2009)

Gloti schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein, das doofe Ding dropt nicht. Wie gering soll die Rate sein?! 0,01%? Bei welchen Mobs ist es bei euch gedropt? Spielt es vielleicht doch eine Rolle, wo man farmt, oder die Tageszeit? Hab nun alle Mobs je 100 mal gehauen, hab 80 Feuerwerke, 5 Doppelbocks und 100+ Bier getrunken. Mit anderen Worten... ich könnte kotzen (wegen dem vielen Bier).
> 
> GOA, oder Mythic, TUT WAS!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Rucksack noch bekommen willst, solltest du dich aber beeilen. Ich hatte das Glück und bei mir sind zwei gedropped. Über den einen hat sich dann jemand anderes gefreut. Die beiden sind jeweils bei den durstigen Ogern gedropped falls dir das hilft. Und solltest dubis zum Ende des Events wirklich keinen Rucksack finden, schau ins AH. Dort gibt es oft auch diese Rucksäcke, aber nur für reiche Leute.


----------



## Gloti (5. Januar 2009)

Cool, die kann man kaufen? Ich dachte die sind OTD. Dann hau ich noch weitere 100 Oger um.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier gleich noch der Aufruf ab dem 6.1.2009: Wer verkauft mir so einen Rucksack? Bitte PN an mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (5. Januar 2009)

8 von 13 Aufgaben erledigt, die restlichen fast fertig und ich hab gerade mal die erste Belohnung erhalten.  Was gab es wohl!? Richtig, den Titel "Trunkenbold"... für eine Hexenkriegerin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die restlichen Aufgaben werd ich sein lassen. Is den Aufwand nicht wert.


*Trunkenbold* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (5. Januar 2009)

Ich sags ma so.... schlecht is das event net... naja net meine sache aber schon witzig das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ma gespannt was für weitere Events kommen werden und ob die die Idee verwenden das Geschichtliche Event des 5. Novembers mit zu integrieren XD


----------

